# ANY BIG WALLYS OUT ON THE RES?D



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

MAN WENT OUT CAUGHT SOME EYES BUT THEY WERE SMALL WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS CAUGHT ANY WOPPERS?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

It was like that all summer. You have to go though many small undersized fish to find one or two big enough to keep. Makes for many small fish not making it after being hooked.


----------

